# bugs



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ok i tried posting this b4 but i dont think it worked... does your hedgehog have to have meal worms or crickets? also, can you give them earth worms? Can you get freezed bugs so you dont have to raise them?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I feed my boys the freeze dried worms. I refuse to bring live bugs into my house! One of my rescues came with live ones and I almost DIED when I opened the container!

http://www.petco.com/product/9495/Fluke ... worms.aspx


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

haha! Yeah i dont know about the whole live bug thing!!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for that site! That is perfect!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i got those freeze dried worms and well, she doesnt seem interested but, i am sure she will warm up to them!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldn't feed them earthworms. They are too big and juicy... in my opinion. They'de probably make your hedgies sick. But I may be wrong.


----------



## juggalicious (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to hedgie's and I won't actually be picking one up until next week, but I was wondering if anyone thinks Dubia Roaches would be an ok treat instead of crickets? I'm really trying to get my beardies off of crix because of how bad they smell, and I already have a roach colony going, so it would just make things a bit easier.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i have no clue ...sorry i dont do bugs!! heh


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Roaches are great nutrtion content and would be a good treat if you hedgie likes them. Mine LOVES hissing roaches.


----------



## juggalicious (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks  Now I just need to get my roaches breeding :twisted:


----------

